# 

## imax001

.  -          ( -   ) ???

----------

? ? 

      ,     .

----------


## imax001

> ? ? 
> 
>       ,     .


    24. 


                ?! 
24          .            ?!!??!

----------

58,  ,      (    ).

  90  91.   76  ( ).

----------

> 58,  ,      (    ).
> 
>   90  91.   76  ( ).



   ,       (24)                .
      ""   ?.       !

----------

?

      ?

----------

,     ?    ?

----------


## 064

,        ,          !         !

----------

> ,        ,          !         !


      100     -       ?! (((
         ""      ?   -  ,   -, / -.    .

----------


## 064

-     :
:
58 - 76
:
76 - 90/1(91/1) -  ();    - /.
90/2(91/2) - 58 -   ()!

 - //  ???

----------

> ,     ?    ?


    -        .

----------

> -     :
> :
> 58 - 76
> :
> 76 - 90/1(91/1) -  ();    - /.
> 90/2(91/2) - 58 -   ()!
> 
>  - //  ???

----------


## 064

((((  !!     , ,-    ,   -,      ..       !!!! 19/02   25  .280,! :Smilie:

----------


## 064

,   ,  !!!   ,    !

----------

> ((((  !!     , ,-    ,   -,      ..       !!!! 19/02   25  .280,!


 .     )

----------

. ,   - .,       ( ),    .
     : 
1.        .      - .  ?   .
2. ,  ,    .        .
3.          - -        ,   . ?
4.              (    ,    ,  ?)      ?
,       ?   .,   .

----------


## Spice

> . ,   - .,       ( ),    .
>      : 
> 1.        .      - .  ?   .
> 2. ,  ,    .        .
> 3.          - -        ,   . ?
> 4.              (    ,    ,  ?)      ?
> ,       ?   .,   .


    .   :       .       . ..  .       ,   ,    .

----------


## ..

51 (50) / 76 -    
(51 / 50)
76 / 51 -   
76 / 76 -  - 
76 / 76 -  - 
76 / 76 -    ( ..)
20 / 60 -   
19 / 60 - 
62 / 90.1 -  ,  
90.3 / 68 -  
76 / 62 -     

 .  :Smilie:

----------

,     ,      51-76,     ,   76- 51,       ,           ?     -      .                ?          ?   ,     ,   ,            ?

----------


## krinatika

.
      , , 
       .    58 . ,  .
    ,     ,          ,         .
           .

----------

.   .  58?  :   ()   : 51-76
    76-51, 76-76 
,  ()   . 62-90 . 
     76-76   .                 .   :         :           ?            ?        58.      . .

----------

,       / ,      .     .     .    .  ?   ?   ,         ?

----------


## ..

> ?


   -  (   :Smilie:  ), . 




> ?


        . 



> ?


,  .          .      .

----------


## ..

> 58.


 .        -   .     - .



> ?


 ?    ,    .       ,   .



> ?


          : ""  :Big Grin:

----------

!

        .         ,     ,    .
:
1.   ,      .                ?
2.  ,   .
3.   . 

!!!!!! .  .

----------

